# tivo and fios use?



## metamorphasis (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi...... I am new to this site and don't own a Tivo yet; am going to switch from Direct TV which gave me 2 free dvr machines and now find out FIOS rents them to you at $15 a month. I would rather buy a Tivo and lifetime membership but am being told you need a cable card from Verizon and if you get that you can't view on demand movies or ppv events. Is this true, or usual Verizon hype? Is there a diy fix for this? Thanks for any help you might be able to give to a newbie!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes, it's true -- well, mostly -- you can't view VOD. You can view linear PPV, but of course you can't order it from the TiVo. I assume you can do it online or via phone. (I never have, so I'm not sure.)

If VOD is important to you, you could always rent a non-DVR just for that. (That should be only $6/month IIRC.)


----------



## bduvall02 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have Verizon FIOS and Tivo and the VOD choices I have are Blockbuster, Amazon, Free VOD/Web Videos, Netflix, Youtube, Walt Disney, etc.

To answer your other question, you would need a cable card from Verizon. My cable card is $3.99/month.


----------



## RR BuGGz (Mar 4, 2010)

With the cablecard Fios provides (I'm assuming M card IIRC) are you able to record 2 different programs simultaneously?


----------



## smgeisler (Dec 23, 2001)

RR BuGGz said:


> With the cablecard Fios provides (I'm assuming M card IIRC) are you able to record 2 different programs simultaneously?


I have 2 "S" cards. VZ didn't have "M"s when I got FIOS. I'm sure that you can record 2 shows at the same time with an "M" card. The only reason I haven't asked them to switch my 2 "S"s for an "M" is because I'm afraid they'll charge me for a truck roll.


----------

